# Squatting in Victoria, BC, Canada, Vancouver Island



## Griffagriff (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello there. 
So I've just moved to Victoria on Vancouver island and am living in my car. 
I've found a big old house in a beautiful neighbourhood that's been abandoned and boarded up and graffitied. 

I've squatted in various places around the world but never in Canada. 

What are the rules and regulations to cover myself and what's my best way of going about this please? 

If this gets up and running I'd love to make it a proper squat l

Any advice would much appreciated


----------



## sd40chef (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm not too sure about this to be honest, never really squatted abandoned buildings for more than a few nights. met some travelers that squatted for the winter in a home in st johns, newfoundland and had running water and electricity from what they told me. perhaps talk to some neighbours about the situation of the house? or just give it a shot...i cant see it being too serious if its boarded up and painted.


----------



## Griffagriff (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks. But I've always done it properly and if I know the local laws, I can do it legally and in plain sight. 
Go in, change the locks, contact the utilities and see if I can get them turned on and working.


----------



## Hylyx (Jul 30, 2017)

I don't know the laws in Vancouver (or anywhere in Canada) but I'm comin up there tomorrow and can totally help hold down the spot, for a few days...
If it's all ratty, usually neighbors take kindly to at least cleaning up the yard and clearing trash, etc. Water is usually as simple as turning a valve...


----------

